

Show HN: Search Ninja, Power Search on the iPhone - _ankit_
http://searchninjaapp.com

======
_ankit_
This is my first iPhone app. It aims to speed up and make searching easier and
faster using different search engines on the iPhone and iPod touch.

Looking for feedback! Thanks

------
aggarwalachal
Tried out the app as a beta tester. Looks really good.

------
parasrelan
so any bugs yet.??

